
The Future of Programming Languages: Economics - fogus
http://journal.dedasys.com/2010/11/10/the-future-of-programming-languages-economics#
======
timrobinson
"The costs of switching from established languages will continue to be high" -
this is why the recent set of new JVM and CLR languages are so wonderful. If
I'm experienced with one CLR-based language, I can experiment with another one
without leaving behind my nice familiar libraries and tools.

I started learning F# and Haskell around the same time, and although I still
prefer Haskell from a pure language point of view, I'm far more productive on
F#.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1890758> although no comments there.

------
jiaaro
sounds like a pretty good argument for lisp ;)

